# Chinese Sauces Recipes



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Just came from the VA a little time ago and again was told by my doctor that I needed to loose some weight even after she told me I had lost 6 pounds from my previous physical ,all my numbers are good and my sugar is normal .She`s from Singapore and loves to eat Cuban food ,so for an hour we talk about cooking and different techniques ,I loved her ,anyway she gave a web page of nothing but sauces ,I have many books on the subject but I wanted to shared it with you guys ,sometimes the stored bought sauces contain to much salt or chemicals .
http://www.asian-recipe.com/china/chinese-sauces.html


----------



## Dove150 (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

readytogo said:


> Just came from the VA a little time ago and again was told by my doctor that I needed to loose some weight even after she told me I had lost 6 pounds from my previous physical ,all my numbers are good and my sugar is normal .She`s from Singapore and loves to eat Cuban food ,so for an hour we talk about cooking and different techniques ,I loved her ,anyway she gave a web page of nothing but sauces ,I have many books on the subject but I wanted to shared it with you guys ,sometimes the stored bought sauces contain to much salt or chemicals .
> http://www.asian-recipe.com/china/chinese-sauces.html


Looks like a good way to cut down on salt and MSG!! Will tuck that away for future use!! Thanks, RTG. :2thumb::beercheer:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I lost 50 Lb on La Choy and distilled water.

your pee smells like something died though. :/


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Magus said:


> I lost 50 Lb on La Choy and distilled water.
> 
> your pee smells like something died though. :/


Thanks for sharing that, I think.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Chlorinated water armor plates fat cells, making it twice as hard to lose weight, when that plating goes after a week on distilled water.. P-U!!!


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

I went on an all meat, cheese, eggs, and lettuce diet for 2 months. Lost 31 lbs.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

oldasrocks said:


> I went on an all meat, cheese, eggs, and lettuce diet for 2 months. Lost 31 lbs.


Do tell!opcorn1:


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

We at home are eating a lot better now and more menus ,is no denying that I love to cook and bake so fresh is always on the table but by using different technics and sauces we enjoy our meals even more and our menu is more colorful and appetizing my daughters have learn to cook and experiment with different ingredients too so is also fun ,by cooking fresh I also waste less food and our trips to the store are more fun. Try making fresh pasta one day.


----------

